# Relier Macbook/TV HD : saut d'image



## loicnp4 (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à relier mon Macbook à ma TV HD. J'ai donc opté pour un classique câble HDMI associé à un adaptateur MiniDisplay vers HDMI. L'image s'affiche correctement mais saute à intervalle régulier (toutes les 30 secondes). J'ai vérifié, tous les branchement sont corrects, d'autant plus que le problème n'intervient pas quand je fais le test sur une autre TV.

Pour info, mon poste est un Toshiba référence 40SL733 et je fonctionne sous Snow Leopard.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, tous les conseils sont les bienvenus !


----------



## lolitta (17 Janvier 2011)

- Ton système est-il à jour? (apple semble avoir corrigé ce bug par une mise à jour)
- Autre cause probable: la fréquence de rafraichissement de ton écran; il faut choisir la fréquence maximale (dans Préférences Système->Moniteurs).
- Sinon, il semblerait que sur certains téléviseurs,  une option appelée "Cinemotion" ou "motionFlow" (ou un truc dans le genre) est activée par défaut; et le simple fait de la désactiver élimine le problème .

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## loicnp4 (18 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.

J'ai mis à jour mon système, rien à faire, le problème persiste toujours.

Quant au rafraichissement, j'ai dans "préférences système > moniteurs" la possibilité d'ajuster le "taux de rafraichissement" via un menu déroulant. La valeur par défaut est "60 Hertz (NTSC)", mais il s'agit là de la seule option sélectionnable, les autres valeurs étant grisées.


----------



## lolitta (18 Janvier 2011)

T'as vérifié les réglages de ta télé? Y a une option dont le nom varie selon les constructeurs, mais qui contient en général le mot clé "motion" (chez sony, c'est "cinemotion"); il faut la désactiver. c peut-être là la source de ton pb.


----------



## loicnp4 (19 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vérifié dans le livret, aucune option de ce genre n'est présente sur mon poste.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2011)

loicnp4 a dit:


> J'ai vérifié dans le livret, aucune option de ce genre n'est présente sur mon poste.


Petite question quelle résolution utilises-tu sur le MacBook ?


----------



## loicnp4 (19 Janvier 2011)

Je suis en 1280 x 800.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2011)

loicnp4 a dit:


> Je suis en 1280 x 800.


Teste en 1152 x 720 et reviens dire&#8230;


----------



## loicnp4 (19 Janvier 2011)

Je suis donc passé en 1152 x 720 mais aussitôt que je connecte le Macbook à la TV, la valeur passe automatiquement à "720 p". Et le problème persiste toujours.

Merci beaucoup pour les conseils, en tout cas.


----------



## lolitta (19 Janvier 2011)

As-tu essayé des formats d'affichage différents depuis le menu de ta télé (je pense que ça doit être accessible via : *Menu rapide-> Format d&#8217;image*; t'y trouveras notamment les formats suivants:

 - *Plein écran -> PC normal*
 - *Plein écran -> PC plein écran*

Essaie ces 2 là en priorité, puis tente le coup avec les autres formats.


Si ça résout pas ton pb, regarde dans le menu *IMAGE*, et essaie de tester différents modes dans le sous menu "*Modes d'image*", notamment le mode *PC* et le mode *Jeux*

Autre réglage à voir: Dans le menu *Re&#769;glages avance&#769;s de l&#8217;image*, appuie sur *v(flèche vers le bas)* pour se&#769;lectionner *Mode Film Stabilise&#769;*.
Appuie ensuite sur *->* ou *<-* pour se&#769;lectionner le mode : *Standard*, *Fluide* ou *Arre&#770;t*. (tu testes les 3).


En espérant que ça t'aidra


----------



## loicnp4 (19 Janvier 2011)

J'ai essayé toutes ces manipulations, rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## lolitta (19 Janvier 2011)

Au fait, le saut apparait lorsque t'essaies de lire une video depuis ton mac ou alors? j'ai pas bien saisi


----------



## loicnp4 (19 Janvier 2011)

Il intervient dès que je relie mon Macbook à ma TV, quoi que je fasse. Et même quand je ne fais rien, d'ailleurs. Ce qui est surprenant c'est que le souci n'apparaît pas quand je fais le test avec un autre poste (un LG). C'est à croire que les Toshiba nécessitent une manipulation quelconque avant de fonctionner correctement.

C'est dommage, car mon LG fait 66 cm et mon Toshiba 102.


----------



## lolitta (19 Janvier 2011)

au fait, as-tu essayé de modifier la fréquence de rafraichissement de ta télé? commence par 60 Hz

PS: elle est sur quelle valeur par défaut chez toi? essaie de l'augmenter et de la baisser pour voir son incidence sur l'affichage


----------



## loicnp4 (20 Janvier 2011)

La valeur par défaut est 60 Hz et c'est la seule que je peux sélectionner, les autres étant grisées.


----------



## lolitta (20 Janvier 2011)

- Une dernière tentative:

Va dans le menu 

*PRE&#769;FE&#769;RENCES de ta télé -> Connexions AV -> Re&#769;glages HDMI -> INSTAPORT* 

  Et met *INSTAPORT* sur *Arrêt*

- Au fait, peux-tu nous donner les références des câbles et adaptateurs HDMI que t'utilises?

Parfois, le pb peut provenir du type de câble HDMI; il faudrait (idéalement ) que ça soit un câble de *catégorie 2* (certifié HDMI 1.3 cat. 2)


----------



## dude. (20 Janvier 2011)

Moi j ai unpeu le meme probleme avec un projecteur epson, mais c est diferent j ai remarquer que l image saute que si je laisse mon mac sans le toucher pendant je sais pas 30 sec mais par contre si je n arrete pas de bouger ma souris tout va bien. Mais  enfaite l ecran devien bleu et la l ordi plante complet oubliger de l eteindre brutalement sans oublier de debrancher le cable HDMI. Si quelqu un a une solution tan mieux mais sinon tant pis car mon MB est mort donc bon ... je pouvais juste pas m empecher de dire quelqu chose.


----------



## lolitta (20 Janvier 2011)

> ... je pouvais juste pas m empecher de dire quelqu chose.



Sciée de rire !


----------



## loicnp4 (21 Janvier 2011)

lolitta a dit:


> - Une dernière tentative:
> 
> Va dans le menu
> 
> ...


Alors, j'ai tenté cette manipulation. Sans succès, le menu "réglage HDMI" étant grisé et donc impossible à modifier.

Concernant l'adaptateur, voici le modèle que j'utilise :
http://www.fnac.com/EKom-Adaptateur-Mini-DisplayPort-vers-HDMI/a2851588/w-4

Quant au câble HDMI, difficile à dire, je n'ai pas réussi à retracer la facture. Existe-t-il un moyen de vérifier par une indication quelconque figurant sur le câble directement ?

Encore merci de votre patience, c'est vraiment très appréciable.


----------



## dude. (21 Janvier 2011)

Ton cable HDMI etait t il branche quand tu es aller dans les preferences reglage??? Peu etre il faut que tu branche ton cable hdmi suivie de ta TV pour pouvoire modifier les "reglage HDMI".


----------



## lolitta (22 Janvier 2011)

Comme le souligne très justement 'dude', il faut que ton mac soit relié à ta télé pendant la manip; car si tu me dis que l'option de réglage HDMI est grisée, c  qu'il y a un souci, soit au niveau de tes câbles HDMI, soit au niveau de la connexion HDMI de ta télé (vérifie si les câbles sont bien enfichés au niveau de tous les raccords (télé, mac et adaptateur Mini display)


----------



## loicnp4 (24 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester cette dernière manipulation. Je le fais aujourd'hui et je reviens vous dire ce qu'il en est ensuite.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h59 ----------

J'ai donc essayé. Sans succès, l'image saute toujours environ toutes les 30 secondes.


----------

